
Show HN: LawPatch – JQuery for Law using Git - pjbrow
http://blog.codepact.com/lawpatch/
======
realalexhomer
This is a really interesting concept and it seems like the execution is there
too. As someone who used to do marketing for startups I do have some
unsolicited advice about your spiel.

I'm not sure if 'jQuery for law using git' is the best tagline. While it
sounds intriguing, and definitely got me as a developer interested, it took me
far long to actually understand what you are doing.

From what I can tell you are shortening legalese to readable text, correct? So
in my opinion it would be better to say that from the beginning. Legalese is a
cool problem to solve, and would definitely have people interested, so if you
just say that from the get-go I think it could be a lot more effective.

The jQuery thing sounds cool, but I think its one of those tag lines that
sounds awesome but doesn't actually describe what you are doing.

Good luck!

